

The Anti-Dashboard Manifesto - philipn
http://neugierig.org/software/blog/2014/07/anti-dashboard-manifesto.html

======
agumonkey
Reminds me of distraction free editor mode that popped a few years ago. I
personally find the screenshot appealing and appeasing. But having Emacs is
somehow cheating.

